
Found: A Stash of Mystical Charms and Amulets in Pompeii - diodorus
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/found-pompeii-magic-treasure
======
jaclaz
More photos:

[http://www.ansa.it/sito/photogallery/primopiano/2019/08/11/a...](http://www.ansa.it/sito/photogallery/primopiano/2019/08/11/a-pompei-
spunta-il-tesoro-della-fattucchiera_b37d5c1f-d5b0-4675-9e00-9b5942013356.html)

------
swayvil
Which one of those mystical charms do you suppose made the volcano explode?

